# Motherboard for ACPI S3 or S4, Sleep/Hibernate



## fa2k (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi! Is there a modern motherboard that supports suspend to RAM (S3) or suspend to disk (S4) with FreeBSD? I am using an AMD processor, but would consider switching to Intel if the support is better. Also, are there any troubleshooting howtos apart from http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/acpi-overview.html ?

My current Asus M4A77T sometimes comes out of S3, but the USB devices are not recognised. I'm using an SSD for a L2ARC device, and I don't want to shut down the computer, because then all the cache is lost.


----------

